# Spotting before period every month and early miscarriage



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, for as long as I can remember I have had spotting for 4/5 days before AF. Everything I've read and researched says that this is abnormal and should be looked into - with it mostly being a result of low progesterone.

Well I asked my fs about it and he said spotting for 5 days before AF isn't a problem, and is most certainly not related to progesterone. (I have read hundreds of things which say the complete opposite!)

I found out I was pregnant on 21st November (after 22 months ttc!) we were over joyed but I started spotting soon afterwards. I went to see my fs who ran bloods which came back as positive but he refused to check my progesterone!! I thought that was standard procedure?? He said the progesterone level isn't relevant. Well from what I can tell, it is very relevant.

Well I stopped spotting abot 4 days later and my bloods quadrupled so all was looking good. Until last Monday 29th, I started spotting again. The following day I miscarried :cry:

Now am I right in thinking my fs should have checked my progesterone levels?

I just feel so frustrated :cry:


Last month my GP did a progesterone test at 6dpo which showed perfect levels. But 3 days after the test at 9dpo, I started spotting. I'm wondering iF my progesterone is good for ovulation but then drops soon afterwards? Is this possible?? 

Thanks for any help :flower:


----------



## jbolady

Progestrone Levels are relevant. Mine are low and I was put on supplements, but it was probably already to late and I ended up miscarrying. I don't understand why a FS would say that, I have had my progestrone checked with almost all of the HCG test that I had. You may need a new Dr. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## grandbleu

I'll just let you know my sister's experience...she would spot about 5 to even 7 days before each AF for the last year. Her progesterone came back fine after all that because that's what the doctors thought too. Then another specialist mentioned she might have endometriosis and this may be causing the early spotting...she was scheduled for a laproscopy to make sure but fell pregnant right before the "operation" and her pregnancy (besides complete worry!) has been fine...so it might not necessarily be a problem...

I would get you progesterone levels checked and also mention endometriosis to your doctor to see what they say. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RoxyRoo

jbolady said:


> Progestrone Levels are relevant. Mine are low and I was put on supplements, but it was probably already to late and I ended up miscarrying. I don't understand why a FS would say that, I have had my progestrone checked with almost all of the HCG test that I had. You may need a new Dr. Im sorry for your loss.

Thank you for your reply, yes I thought progesterone levels were relevant but my fs wasn't having any of it! So annoying!!

If I were to get pregnant again I think I'd bypass my fs and go straight to my GP. I'd ask him to run progesterone bloods too and if it was low I'd beg for supplements. I'd just want to feel like we'd given it our best shot. :flower:




grandbleu said:


> I'll just let you know my sister's experience...she would spot about 5 to even 7 days before each AF for the last year. Her progesterone came back fine after all that because that's what the doctors thought too. Then another specialist mentioned she might have endometriosis and this may be causing the early spotting...she was scheduled for a laproscopy to make sure but fell pregnant right before the "operation" and her pregnancy (besides complete worry!) has been fine...so it might not necessarily be a problem...
> 
> I would get you progesterone levels checked and also mention endometriosis to your doctor to see what they say. GOOD LUCK!

Thanks grandbleu, that made me feel alot better :hugs:

Well I had my progesterone checked last month and it was at perfect levels, which is what confused me - as I thought I was spotting due to low progesterone. But I wondered if it is high for ovulation but just drops too early, thus not being able to support a pregnancy for long.

But as your sister has proved, spotting doesn't always mean bad news. Thank you for giving me some hope :hugs:

I actually had a laparoscopy & ovarian drilling in August and they didn't mention endo, just pcos. xx


----------



## GreyGirl

It's so annoying when Dr's don't listen to what you want and your opinions are. 
I'm very sorry for your loss and I hope this time to Dr listens to you :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thank you greygirl :hugs:

I just hope it doesn't take another 2 years to fall pregnant again :nope:

Good luck to all of you ladies :dust:


----------



## nicb26

hi
since going off the pill i have had spotting in the second half of my cycle, before af due. as soon as i got pregnant i was spotting every few days. my doc reassured me it was fine, and also refused to check my progesterone levels even though i asked her to! sure enough i also miscarried. i am going to the doc on tues to discuss this, and to ask if i can have supplements for if and when i conceive again. will let you know how i get on. i think the nhs will do anything to save themselves a few quid, its pretty disgraceful!
hope ur doing ok hun x


----------



## hopesforababy

I found out that we were pregnant after our 4th IVF the day before Thanksgiving. My numbers weren't great, but they were "pregnant." The following week, all the bloodwork came back great, with numbers where they needed to be. This past week (first week of December), I had two scans, and the second scan showed that the baby had stopped growing. At that point I was just over 6 weeks. From 5w1d I had small amounts of brown spotting, with heavier amounts that from 5w3d to 5w5d. The spotting had stopped by the time I had the scans. But all of it was brown, so I just knew that it would be ok and it was just old blood from all the procedures I had gone through. Through all of this, I was on progesterone injections, so I don't think it was due to low progesterone. I guess it was just my body getting ready to end the pregnancy. I have a D&C scheduled for Monday.


----------



## lauren26

RoxyRoo said:


> Hi ladies, for as long as I can remember I have had spotting for 4/5 days before AF. Everything I've read and researched says that this is abnormal and should be looked into - with it mostly being a result of low progesterone.
> 
> Well I asked my fs about it and he said spotting for 5 days before AF isn't a problem, and is most certainly not related to progesterone. (I have read hundreds of things which say the complete opposite!)
> 
> I found out I was pregnant on 21st November (after 22 months ttc!) we were over joyed but I started spotting soon afterwards. I went to see my fs who ran bloods which came back as positive but he refused to check my progesterone!! I thought that was standard procedure?? He said the progesterone level isn't relevant. Well from what I can tell, it is very relevant.
> 
> Well I stopped spotting abot 4 days later and my bloods quadrupled so all was looking good. Until last Monday 29th, I started spotting again. The following day I miscarried :cry:
> 
> Now am I right in thinking my fs should have checked my progesterone levels?
> 
> I just feel so frustrated :cry:
> 
> 
> Last month my GP did a progesterone test at 6dpo which showed perfect levels. But 3 days after the test at 9dpo, I started spotting. I'm wondering iF my progesterone is good for ovulation but then drops soon afterwards? Is this possible??
> 
> Thanks for any help :flower:

Hi Roxy,

I know that you posted this a long time ago, and I see that you have a lovely little girl now! I am struggling with the same thing and am almost positive I had a chemical and early mc this month. I just left my job and am waiting to get approved for new insurance, so I can't go to a doc and confirm. Anyway, I have had a lot of problems with spotting before AF since TTC, and my OB says the same thing! She always tells me it's fine and won't affect my ability to get or stay pregnant, but I really think otherwise. We have been seeing her for about 5 months and she had never, ever run a progesterone test. She doesn't want me to get on meds, which I understand, but this TTC and spotting issue is really wreaking emotional havoc on me. I'm SURE that the spotting has to do with the fact that I haven't gotten pg yet after 7 months, and is also creating a shortened luteal phase for me. In addition, I have crazzzzy PMS symptoms and very bad cramps etc. when AF comes.

My question! Did you ever resolve your spotting issue?? Did you end up getting tested or getting on any supplements? If so, what CD did you have to get the bloodwork? I am considering doing a progesterone cream (topical) and Vitex during the TWW next month but am very scared to do this without testing levels...Just wondered what ended up happening with you since you clearly succeeded in having a child!

Thank you and sorry for the novel!

lauren26

PS I will private message this to you, too, since this is an old thread.


----------

